
To reduce inequality, abolish [subsidies to] Ivy League - gojomo
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2015/11/01/glenn-reynolds-reduce-inequality-abolish-ivy-league-elitist-discrimination-column/74998648/
======
PhantomGremlin
Totally one sided.

Talks about the "Obama administration", but doesn't bother to mention that
Barack Obama himself graduated from Columbia University and from Harvard Law.
Both Ivy League. He didn't pay his way, nor was he a "legacy" admission.

